# Entering Home W/O permission



## Keystone (Jul 11, 2012)

Watch the video portion of the code official.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/govt-compliance-officer-seemingly-breaks-into-womans-home-to-yell-at-her-over-the-length-of-her-lawn/


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 11, 2012)

WOW - I wonder if they (the employment agency) had even trained the code enforcement officer on constituional rights............. seems like a lack of traingin and education.


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 11, 2012)

Greetings

I'm not a smart man, but I know what criminal trespass is.

BS


----------



## Sifu (Jul 11, 2012)

1st class I ever had to take in to be an inspector was a law class!  What was his first class?


----------



## High Desert (Jul 11, 2012)

If it had been at my house, he may not have left in the same shape. Legal to shoot intruders here if you think you are in danger. Some big guy yelling at me would lead me to believe I was in danger.


----------



## GBrackins (Jul 11, 2012)

Sifu said:
			
		

> 1st class I ever had to take in to be an inspector was a law class!  What was his first class?


I don't think he had any class ..... or any training for that point


----------



## Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Yup that would get you fired here


----------



## ICE (Jul 11, 2012)

Yup that would get you in trouble here....you'd have to shoot her to get fired


----------



## GBrackins (Jul 11, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> Yup that would get you fired here


fired or maybe fired upon in my neck of the woods ....


----------



## Keystone (Jul 11, 2012)

ICE come on he would have to shoot her, judging by the lack of neck he would eat her first...


----------



## rshuey (Jul 12, 2012)

Enter my home without permission? Bye bye. Castle Doctrine!


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm sure the story would be different if it wasn't on video.

What do you think?


----------



## Frank (Jul 12, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> I'm sure the story would be different if it wasn't on video.What do you think?


Yes because then it would have been a He said-- She said case -- with his argument being that he never went in the house just called from the door that opened as he knocked and that she was just trying to get back at him for giving her the notice.

And yes it is all to common that when someone is told something they dont like, they can retaliate against the employee by complaining they were rude, offensive, racist, sexist, call social services with bogas child abuse complaint,  etc.  I have been on the receiving end of some of these--fortunately where I could prove otherwise, and have handled similar complaints about employees--at least one of which I had witnessed the encounter and knew that the alleged behaviour had NOT occurred.

At that rate all his supervisor could do is council at him never to do anything stupid like that in the future and send him out for legal training because, absent other evidence or witnesses turning up, the supervisor would not be able to prove that he was lying or that he had been in the house.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 12, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> I'm sure the story would be different if it wasn't on video.  What do you think?


  What with the Sheriff not sending a deputy?   Don't be so cynical.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 15, 2012)

He'd be fired here too Frank... that type of behavior can soil the whole department in a P.R. nightmare. This is why I do not agree with certifying property maintenance inspectors as special police officers like they do at the beach and in Richmond. It goes to their head and they develop the "God" complex. I was inspecting an addition that was being built by a code enforcement special police officer and he flashed his badge and showed his gun when he failed his framing. This type of behavior is totally unacceptable for "professionals."


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sure it happens all the time.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I wonder what he thought he smelled? Maybe he stepped in it?

pc1


----------



## Alias (Jul 16, 2012)

I remember prof in class stating that under usual circumstances you may not enter the home without an invitation(ever).  I follow this rule, and have had to explain this to others.

Sue


----------



## Keystone (Jul 16, 2012)

Police powers, you want to have police powers then go thru the education, training and get a job as a police officer. This guy should be fired among, charged with trespassing, abuse of power, intimidation, through the book at him. One can only assume this is not the first time this guy has stepped over the line.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 17, 2012)

The nation has made it a significant enough of an issue that Police are required to go to some form of criminal justice academy to become a "certified" Police Office.  Until events unfold, the code enforcement officer or a building code inspector will not have to attain the same level of training in order to perform inspections or do code enforcement work for counties or municipalities.

I am surprised that more of this doesn't occur. I bet the majority of us have had very little formal training -

 If you are a fire investigator, you would have more ability to receive this training as you are considered a canidate for "police" powers.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 17, 2012)

Do we really need more training or just common sense?


----------



## steveray (Jul 17, 2012)

More training is NEVER a bad thing....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 17, 2012)

Fl has an good program for code enforcement training.

http://www.fau.edu/fiog/codepage.html


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 17, 2012)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> He'd be fired here too Frank... that type of behavior can soil the whole department in a P.R. nightmare. This is why I do not agree with certifying property maintenance inspectors as special police officers like they do at the beach and in Richmond. It goes to their head and they develop the "God" complex. I was inspecting an addition that was being built by a code enforcement special police officer and he flashed his badge and showed his gun when he failed his framing. This type of behavior is totally unacceptable for "professionals."


We have two nicknames for our CEO (Code Enforcement Officer); "Code Toad" and "Puppy Kicker."  In general, he is a great guy, but every once in awhile he borders on overboard.  We even sent him to training, but we still have to bring him back down to reality on a monthly basis.  We take his code balls away when he over does it and keep them in the money drawer.

On the other hand, I am glad he is here to do a job nobody else in our department wants to do.


----------



## Alias (Jul 17, 2012)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> The nation has made it a significant enough of an issue that Police are required to go to some form of criminal justice academy to become a "certified" Police Office.  Until events unfold, the code enforcement officer or a building code inspector will not have to attain the same level of training in order to perform inspections or do code enforcement work for counties or municipalities.I am surprised that more of this doesn't occur. I bet the majority of us have had very little formal training -
> 
> If you are a fire investigator, you would have more ability to receive this training as you are considered a canidate for "police" powers.


PC 832, Powers of Arrest, was a required class when I went through Butte College.  I am glad I had the class.  It has helped when I have had to Code Enforcement.

Sue


----------



## Keystone (Jul 17, 2012)

Come to think of it, who regulates code enforcement officials on a statewide level besides Florida, Texas, New York, Maine, California...


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> PC 832, Powers of Arrest, was a required class when I went through Butte College.  I am glad I had the class.  *It has helped* when I have had to Code Enforcement.  Sue


I'm guessing it's the power stance.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 18, 2012)

Keystone said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, who regulates code enforcement officials on a statewide level besides Florida, Texas, New York, Maine, California...


Sout Carolina requires a "registration" - basically to ensure you have enough CEU to maintain your certificates from ICC............


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 18, 2012)

The guy is lucky it wasn't my home. He would have been introduced to my buddy Mr. Ruger.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 18, 2012)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> The guy is lucky it wasn't my home. He would have been introduced to my buddy Mr. Ruger.


I'll bet the last thing that went through his mind would be measured in calibers.


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 18, 2012)

Numerous to choose from, but a .44 mag for that doughy nitwit.


----------



## righter101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> Numerous to choose from, but a .44 mag for that doughy nitwit.


That guy was huge.  Maybe 12 gauge slugs.


----------

